# Red light blink, Computer won't start



## Jeffro821 (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place but here it goes.

A couple of weeks ago I came home to my computer being off, was odd seeing as my computer was on when I left, so I try to turn it on, and nothing.

Try again, nothing. Unplug everything and plug it back in, I bend down to look at the power button and I when I push my power button, all I see is a little red light where my power light is, it just blinks once, not once every time I push my power, just once total until i unplug everything and plug it back in.

I read up online about it and well, I saw that maybe the power supply was shot.

My father took it to work and tested it and he said it wasn't working and bought a new one so i was like hooray it'll work. I unplug all of the plugs from my motherboard and replace them with the new power supply plugs.

I anxiously turn on my computer and as you would guess it, the exact same thing happens. Now im thinking it was the motherboard but my father reassures me it was the power supply seeing as it wasn't working when he tested it.

Could anyone think of anything that it might be? Help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Jeffro821 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mobo: XFX 680i LT SLI
CPU: Intel core 2 duo
RAM: Corsair xms 2 ddr2 1g x2
graphics: evga geforce 8600gts 256mb ddr3
psu: antec earthwatts 380 watts


----------



## Jeffro821 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I fixed my problem, It was just the wrong connector pins but now I have a different problem,

It seems that nothing works on the computer now, the USBs don't work, when I plug in my monitor it doesn't do anything, nothing.

Ugh D:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Primary suspect would be the 380W Antec PSU. Antec reliability is poor because they change suppliers frequently and 380W is not sufficient power for a PCI-E GPU.
Try a good quality minimum 550W PSU.


----------

